# Urgent health problem



## InternetBudgie (May 8, 2017)

So I was passing by my budgies cage when I noticed that Tweety (my female budgie) was on the ground, unable to fly. I took a closer look and noticed something around her mouth. I am not sure what it is but it looks like food or something...
Please help


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture? Is she fluffed up at the bottom of the cage? If so that is an indication that she is not well, what do the droppings look like? If you think there is food stuck around her beak she may have been vomiting and if that is the case you need to have her seen by an avian vet right away.


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

I would suggest making a call to your vet asap as this is a health concern.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

For urgent health problems it is recommended to contact an avian vet straight away. We are not trained medical professionals and can only give educated guesses as to what the issue with your bird is. Please do not wait for someone on the internet to give you a reply if you feel your bird is in an urgent situation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your first course of action when your budgie is ill should ALWAYS be to immediately contact your Avian Vet.

In the meantime, move Tweety into a small hospital travel cage, keep her warm and quiet and offer her millet soaked in Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.

I strongly recommend you contact your Avian Vet and get Tweety seen as quickly as possible.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html*


----------



## InternetBudgie (May 8, 2017)

She died on the way to the vet :'(
The male is left alone and will need some time to get used to living without her, tho he's doing very good!
He's tamed and I'm sure he'll have a good time here 

Thanks for all the replies anyways :green budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your female. Now that the male budgie is by himself, you should ensure you always have an avian vet nearby to ensure he can always get vet care if he needs it :thumbsup: 

I'm glad he seems to be doing well despite the loss of his friend, as long as you spend a lot of time with him, it sounds like he will do just fine on his own  

I'll close this thread now.


----------

